# Fallos del MPLAB (deve de funcionar y no funciona)



## pepechip (Ene 5, 2009)

Hay veces que al simular en el MPLAB cuando en una linea ponemos solo la etiqueta, y la instruccion la ponemos en la linea de abajo, no me accede a esa instruccion.
Para solucionarlo poner siempre la etiqueta acompañada de alguna instruccion en la misma linea. Se puede poner acompañar de NOP. 


```
A_Manual                        ;ESTE PUEDE FALLAR ALGUNAS VECES
       call     Prendo_Led_Manu    
                    
AM1    clrwdt                    ;SIEMPRE FUNCIONA
       btfss    Pulsador_A       
       goto     AM1
```


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 5, 2009)

es raro... nunca me toco que fallara de esa forma... no sera la version del MPLAB?


----------



## jenrique (Ene 5, 2009)

a mi nunca me ha pasado lo que si acostumbro siempre es poner las etiquetas en mayusculas mejor dicho todo en mayuscula y no usar muchos tabs.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 5, 2009)

yo siempre le pongo etiquetas cortas, no se hasta que cantidad de caracteres en la etiquetas acepte el MPLab

podrias postear la subrutina?
que version de MPLab usas?


----------



## pepechip (Ene 6, 2009)

la version que utilizo es la 8.10
Es muy extraño, ya que en la misma simulacion alguna veces ejecuta la instruccion y otras no.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 6, 2009)

Otro detalle que me me a pasado es en un programa que e estado escribiendo es que tengo un programa corriendo en un cto. armado y despues de hacerle una modificacion agregando una etiqueta en el medio del programa dejo de funcionar,


SIS
 btfss VALOR,0  
 goto bit_1  
 addlw d'1'  
  RETURN

SOS         <---------Si lo agrego aqui no funciona
  btfss VALOR,1  
  goto bit_2  
  addlw d'2' 
  RETURN

SBS
   btfss VALOR,2  
   goto bit_3  
   addlw d'4'  
   RETURN
.
.
.
.

SOS         <---------Si lo agrego aqui Si funciona
  btfss VALOR,1  
  goto bit_2  
  addlw d'2' 
  RETURN





 y al ponerlo al final si funciona y peor aun al poner un nop entre etiquetas donde no afecta nada tambien deja de funcionar, me da la impresion de que es el MPLAB



SIS
 btfss VALOR,0  
 goto bit_1  
 addlw d'1'  
  RETURN

  nop<--------------Este nop hace que no funcione, no importa en que parte del codigo lo ponga

SBS
   btfss VALOR,2  
   goto bit_3  
   addlw d'4'  
   RETURN




Nada de esto marca error de compilacion, triste...
.


----------

